# heating for Ball python



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

i have a 25 gal tank for the ball python im going to buy i need to know what type of heating to buy.i read that its not a wise choice for heat rocks because the chance of injury i need the tank to stay about 85 degrees


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

MyNiggLos said:


> i have a 25 gal tank for the ball python im going to buy i need to know what type of heating to buy.i read that its not a wise choice for heat rocks because the chance of injury i need the tank to stay about 85 degrees


I can't help ya but try this section of the forum

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=110

lots of snake experts there


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Under tank heating for a 25g would be best, just search google for it. You'll probably want to get a heat lamp as well. Try to get the hot side of the tank at about 88F


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Moved to Reptile forum


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Undertank Heat Mats all the way.


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

with the heat lamp what do i do at night because arent they nocturnal i read they are real active at night. if i turn the heat lamp off wont it get cold??


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Turn the UTH up.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We use flex watt with a meter that increases and decreases voltage as needed to maintain natural day and night cycles.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have an undertank heater and it does nicely.

I do not have a heat lamp, and havent had any problems.


----------



## stevo (Oct 20, 2004)

heat pad under half the tank is suffienct keeping warm on one side and cool on the other a heat lamp is not necessary as these are secretive snakes nocturnal snakes and in my experience stress the snake!

very straight forward to keep and very friendly

happy keeping


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

UTH and ceramic heaters work great for snakes.


----------

